# Deciding if LGD is right for you?



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

I am trying to decide if it is worth the investment to get a LGD. We have five acres that butts up against forest land. Coyotes are prevalent here but there have also been the occasional cougar or bear sighting and we had a bobcat up a tree in our backyard when we first moved in. My biggest concern is my neighbor's dogs though - two adult St. Bernards. The younger of the two has already been on my property twice, sent my dog to the vet and almost caught my cat before he escaped into a shed. I currently only have chickens and a few goats. We have only lost poultry that had flown the coop thus far. But, I'd love to keep the loss to predators as close to zero as possible. Our goats are Nigerian Dwarfs and we do have them for milking so the kids are about bite size for a hungry 'yote. The end goal here is to have a cross-fenced two acre pasture that we rotate the goats and chickens through. I currently lock them all in at night but it would be a huge help if I could leave them out with a shelter to use if they chose. 

I'm probably dreaming but would a LGD be a good choice for us? We have pet dogs and cats so I'd like to not put them in harm's way. But, the area where the goats and chickens would be will be fully fenced so the pet dogs should not be in there anyway.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

We only 2 acres and a Pyr- Anatolian pup (his picture, Oscar in on the Puppy Size thread)... one idea I have for you is keep a big open barn/ large shed in that 2 acre pasture-- the chickens and goats will retire on their own at night and your LGD dog will sit outside guarding.... even though ours is a family pet/ (mini) farm dog-- he guards instinctively and likes to sleep outside on the porch facing the property to watch over everything- the least little noise and up barking he is!
we have 2 other dogs that sleep inside (we have a doggie door) and 3 cats as well as free range chickens and a small mixed (nigies, mini toggs, and Oberhaslis ) herd that rang about as the only fence we have is our perimeter fence...
No predator losses in 2 years.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Well a lgd requires a fence. The same fence that keeps in a lgd is going to keep out the Saint Bernards. Expecting one dog to protect against two Saint Bernards is a bit much to ask. Chances are it will come out on the losing end. One on one it may still come out losing. I think a fence is a better option.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm guessing the Saints are running off the wild predators. Good fencing is what you need.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes I was thinking fencing was a given! Get that 2acre pasture fenced in area before proceeding further..pls its just best that way, really....


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Yup, what you want is a stout fence and a paintball gun - the really powerful kind. 
Maura is right, I wouldn't worry about other predators with 2 loose Saints who seem to like to chase things - they'll do to '***** and coyotes what they did to your dog and cat.
Anyway, an LGD is far from an instant fix - even if you got a pup, you're still looking at dealing with those Saints for 2 years while the pup grows. If you got an adult, you might never be able to trust it with your dog, AND to keep the Saints away - teaching them that dog A is allowed to be in the yard all the time but dogs B and C are not is not easy.

Jason is also right, even if you got an LGD, you'd need a tall stout fence. My neighbor's Great Pyr lives with me (I have goats, and they do not, and Lilly loves goats). You should see her sail over my 4 foot fence. She takes it in a slow, easy, graceful leap. A fence that is a barrier to a Saint Bernard is a momentary hindrance to an athletic Pyr or Anatolian.

All things considered, I'd just put up a fence and send the Saints yelping home covered in bright paintball splotches if they're ever on the wrong side of it.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Good fencing is first protection...and first financial priority when starting a homestead.

But LGDs down the road is not a bad thing to think and about and plan for, more of a time investment than a financial one.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Brettz, I ditto what others have said about your fencing. Getting that done in such a way as to keep those Bernards out wouldn't keep out the wild predators; however, with those Bernards running freely, they are a deterrent you don't have to feed or tend to.

After you get your fencing up, which you would need for an LGD anyway, then consider getting your LGD, only since you have the predators you do, consider getting two (not one). Getting two that have already had some training with what they would be guarding on your place would be a real plus; still, you will need to protect them until they get some maturity/fighting skills/weight.


----------



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Apologies for not being clear but we are definitely fencing the property. The fence I am putting up is stout and will be 3" field fencing topped with a string of electric. And the neighbor dogs are also fenced. But, that doesn't stop accidents from happening. That and the bobcat we saw here was up a tree right next to our house so I know that fellow is not going to be deterred by a 5' fence. Granted, that was when we first moved in and the house had been vacant for a while and I have not seen him since. But, we just have a wide array of potential predators here. I just want to cover by bases. We will have good fencing and we have people home a lot. Not to mention our dogs and the neighbor dogs. But, I really like the idea of constructing a barn where the critters can put themselves up at night and have the dogs keep an eye out.


----------

